# 11b National Guard to 11b Army Option 40



## Michaelg27 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi all, I’m a new member here and I have a brief question. 

I’ve been talking with a National Guard recruiter a little bit, and I want to become a Ranger. 

Since I want to go to college too (for employment afterwards in my field of interest (computers),* I am considering enlisting in the National Guard as an 11b, so I can serve while going to college.*

Once my contract would end during or shortly after college, *could I re-enlist in the Army as an 11b with the Option 40*? If not, what would be my best way to getting to RASP.

Secondary, post script question: Can I get airborne in my contract through the National Guard to better assist with my prostpects of going Ranger after college? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Mar 15, 2019)

I recommend you start here New Members Begin Here and make your way to Introductions. Your questions have a better chance at being answered after you post an Introduction.


----------



## AWP (Mar 15, 2019)

@Michaelg27 per the forum rules, please post an Introduction. This should be your very next post.

A member of the staff will unlock this thread once complete.


----------

